# Musical Genres



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I was searching a few musicians wanted sites, and didn’t have a clue on some of the genres of music people were involved in. So I decided to make a list of the ones that I think I am familiar with, but need some help in understanding what the other genres are. I think I have a grasp on these:

1. Rock
2. Blues
3. Jazz
4. Classical
5. Blue Grass
6. RnB
7. Folk
8. Country
9. New Country
10. Pop
11. Metal
12. Funk
13. Fusion
14. Punk
15. Grunge
16. Rap
17. Pop
18. Punk Rock
19. Hard Rock
20. Folk Rock
21. Pop Rock
22. Acid Rock

This is where I get lost….

23. Emo
24. Metal Core
25. Death Metal
26. Industrial Metal
27. Black Metal
28. Indie
29. Dark Core
30. Doom Metal
31. New Wave ..was there an Old Wave?
32. Hip Hop
33. Alternative….to what?
34. Post Hardcore…. as opposed to Pre Hardcore?
35. Britpop

Anyone care to enlighten me, describe, or give examples i.e. band names on what 23 to 35 means? Anyone is welcome to add.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

# 23 Rock-a-billy (??)

Just to add to your list

Cheers

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

#33 is easy. 

Alternative - to really good music.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

New Wave = Was all the 80's stuff like Duran Duran, Split Endz, The Fixx ect now I think it may mean something completely different.
Emo = Emoting... Fall Out Boy etc.
Indie = Independently produced
Hip Hop = pop rap, I suppose 50 cent Snoop Dog, kanye West, Diddy ect
BritPop = Oasis, Blur, Radiohead ect. (all that 90's stuff)
Alternative = at one time Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Sound Garden, Alice In Chains all that was considered Alternative, but then it became mainstream.. How confusing.

As for the Metal? Get a Headbangers Journey, it really is enjoyable and gives a great explanation of the origin of metal and all the subgenres, some of which are quite scary especially the norweigian Death metal.

happy hunting!
Lisa


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Beatles said:


> I was searching a few musicians wanted sites, and didn’t have a clue on some of the genres of music people were involved in. So I decided to make a list of the ones that I think I am familiar with, but need some help in understanding what the other genres are. I think I have a grasp on these:
> 
> 1. Rock
> 2. Blues
> ...



Yup I think that may be possible

23. Emo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqUJ8nB18sQ (dun like)
24. Metal Core http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnlXrTfMx-s (dun like)
25. Death Metal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sb46VD5CmA (dun like)
26. Industrial Metal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTs5SoOteQQ DO like!
27. Black Metal see Death Metal and add in Neo-Nazi style hate | ... *no*)
28. Indie is anyone not signed of any genera
29. Dark Core http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darkcore (dun like)
30. Doom Metal http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darkcore (dun like)
31. New Wave ..was there an Old Wave? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Wave_music the "polight" word for PUNK DO like for the most part
32. Hip Hop an dance oriented mix of blues and r&b I think, I like blues but a lot of the 'fro music just never went where I was going.
33. Alternative….to what? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mUmdR69nbM DO Like, a lot actually  this is where I went musically
34. Post Hardcore…. as opposed to Pre Hardcore? O_0
35. Britpop again, I say 0_o

36. Death Punk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deathrock  Do like this, kinda like going to a scary movie  an old Vincent Price flick of blood and macabre details.

*En Hiver* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOaW94Ww2zw (pictured version is better audio).



> I love to hate you! I am in winter. Frostbite hath claimed me, I succumb to numbness!
> 
> Freezing men don't laugh at murder! ...Bleeding naked in the bathtub! Open windows tempt the savory! Women's heads float just as easily!
> 
> ...


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Progressive metal fits in there somewhere(Think Dream Theater)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> New Wave = Was all the 80's stuff like Duran Duran, Split Endz, The Fixx ect now I think it may mean something completely different.
> Emo = Emoting... Fall Out Boy etc.
> Indie = Independently produced
> Hip Hop = pop rap, I suppose 50 cent Snoop Dog, kanye West, Diddy ect
> ...


Indeed confusing. For me it was soft bands like Depeche Mode, Love and Rockets, The Cure to the gothic bands Blur, Blush, Cocteau Twins, Dead Can Dance etc.


OOO there is a Norweigian or Finish metal band that I do like .... oooo, I will need to go look that up now LOL


EDIT OK, found these guys when researching music of the Beowulf era http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THLQt8kNiX0 Battelore

Oi and I also like Nightwish too  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

try some of these on for size...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Music_genres

Freak folk...???...
Alternative-reggaeton...???...
Famo...???...

the list of genres/styles is endless...with new ones created every day...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_music_genres


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their replies so far. 

Keeper...I'l check out those links first chance I get.

Starbuck....you seem to have a good handle on the Metal stuff. I remember Heavy Metal, but I don't recall Metal preceeding Heavy Metal. Or did it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

And here is where labels suck: they all mean a little something different to us all. :smile:



keeperofthegood said:


> Indeed confusing. For me it was soft bands like Depeche Mode


DM would have been New Wave at first. Venturing into Electro-Pop with Violator and pretty much staying there. Right? 



> Love and Rockets


So Alive just rolled past in iTunes for me. Nice. I would call them New Wave as well. But maybe not even. New Punk?


> Blur


That'd be an A1 example of a Brit Pop band for me. See how confusing this is?



> The Cure


They cross genres all throughout their career and have fought a bit to not be stuck with "goth". You can't really call _Friday I'm in Love_ a goth anthem, right? :smile:

All this is to say: labels suck. They convey nothing of any use to anyone but the label-ee. The labeled don't really benefit from it.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

iaresee said:


> All this is to say: labels suck. They convey nothing of any use to anyone but the label-ee. The labeled don't really benefit from it.



Case in point...here is part of a musicians wanted post:

I am ONLY interested in playing: Crust Punk, Hardcore Punk, Grindcore, and Powerviolence/Fastcore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Beatles said:


> Case in point...here is part of a musicians wanted post:
> 
> I am ONLY interested in playing: Crust Punk, Hardcore Punk, Grindcore, and Powerviolence/Fastcore.


Brilliant! Those mean something deep to that person...nada to the rest of the world. Mind you: if does find someone else who understands what those terms mean in the exact same way as him they're probably musical soul mates.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beatles said:


> I am ONLY interested in playing: Crust Punk, Hardcore Punk, Grindcore, and Powerviolence/Fastcore.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Is it hard to find work if these are your only interests ?

BTW...WHAT are these "genres" ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

greco said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Is it hard to find work if these are your only interests ?
> 
> BTW...WHAT are these "genres" ?
> ...


Greco...

Not my interests. Found this on Craigs List.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beatles said:


> Greco...
> 
> Not my interests. Found this on Craigs List.


I understand that..sorry, my post should have made reference to the person on CL and I can see how it might be confusing/misunderstood.

iaresee wrapped it up nicely, IMHO

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

greco said:


> I understand that..sorry, my post should have made reference to the person on CL and I can see how it might be confusing/misunderstood.
> 
> iaresee wrapped it up nicely, IMHO
> 
> ...



Oh indeed. I mean, labels serve to make sure what YOU listen to ISNT what your stupid older brother and his stupid friends listen too XD

There is a level where they make sense. But there are now SO many levels that they are becoming minutia and meaningless.

Then there is a lot that just escapes the general ability to say "this music is of the type":

Lolly Jane Blue, a dutch band, I know of them because of the cinematographer who did the video, really good work
[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yvpqFFdRs]a_yvpqFFdRs[/youtube]

BT, typically called a DJ in LA @[email protected]
[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmF_l2WwnVc]qmF_l2WwnVc[/youtube]

Epica, described as a mix of Opera and Metal :O
[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dys1_TuUmI4]Dys1_TuUmI4[/youtube]

:wave: I just like them, all three, and I have NO idea how to honestly describe them. Lolly Jane Blue is just ... wow, and Simone can sound operatic but she can also sound country, and along with a few other women these ladies can SING something that many mass market 'girls' cannot do. BT does do DJ'd music but his own creations are far from nightclub dance floors and are theatrical works of musical art.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

greco said:


> I understand that..sorry, my post should have made reference to the person on CL and I can see how it might be confusing/misunderstood.
> 
> iaresee wrapped it up nicely, IMHO
> 
> ...


No problem Dave.

Now if you asked about Pre Menstrual Death Polka, well that would be different :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> Lolly Jane Blue, a dutch band, I know of them because of the cinematographer who did the video, really good work
> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yvpqFFdRs]a_yvpqFFdRs[/youtube]


That was pretty spectacular. The video was awesome but man can she ever sing. Where do you find singers who can actually hold a tune? I'd like to play with more of them?



> BT, typically called a DJ in LA @[email protected]


My favourite BT tune:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OS5nVbsS8o]1OS5nVbsS8o[/youtube]



> I have NO idea how to honestly describe them.


So much of the music I know and love falls into exactly this category. Partly because in my own excitement for things I have trouble trying to describe stuff!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Beatles said:


> Thanks everyone for their replies so far.
> 
> Keeper...I'l check out those links first chance I get.
> 
> Starbuck....you seem to have a good handle on the Metal stuff. I remember Heavy Metal, but I don't recall Metal preceeding Heavy Metal. Or did it?


When you think Metal, think Sabbath and Judas Priest (of course Zep too)... Heavy Metal is a much contested suject, much like which came first? The chicken or the egg? But think, Iron Maiden & Kiss as being Heavy Metal.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Beatles said:


> I am ONLY interested in playing: *Crust Punk, Hardcore Punk, Grindcore, and Powerviolence/Fastcore*.



I understand the need for folks, especially the young, to scream and make noise, but these sound like the kind of genres where knowing how to play an instument or how to sing is strictly optional. 9kkhhd


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> I am ONLY interested in playing: Crust Punk, Hardcore Punk, Grindcore, and Powerviolence/Fastcore.


This made me laugh out loud. I have no idea why, its just really funny to me for some reason. 

michael


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

aloysius said:


> This made me laugh out loud. I have no idea why, its just really funny to me for some reason.
> 
> michael



That's what prompted me to start this thread. I thought WTF is this??


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> When you think Metal, think Sabbath and Judas Priest (of course Zep too)... Heavy Metal is a much contested suject, much like which came first? The chicken or the egg? But think, Iron Maiden & Kiss as being Heavy Metal.


Interesting Starbuck. I would have always thought of Zep as a hard rock band. Kiss to me was a rock band, but who am I to define?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

#37 Pre Menstrual Death Polka


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Beatles said:


> Interesting Starbuck. I would have always thought of Zep as a hard rock band. Kiss to me was a rock band, but who am I to define?


When you think about it, Zep along with Sabbath were the first two bands considered "heavy" Bluesy certainly, but heavy nonetheless. You would never have had judas Priest without them nor Iron Maiden without judas Priest.. meh what do i know!?

Cheers!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Beatles said:


> That's what prompted me to start this thread. I thought WTF is this??


Well you got me there, Grindcore I've heard of but Crust Punk? WTF is right!


----------



## Requiem (Nov 12, 2009)

"27. Black Metal see Death Metal and add in Neo-Nazi style hate | ... *no*)"

Black metal is NOT neo-nazi, there are a few nazi bands, but there are a few nazi bands in most genres, Black metal is mostly Satanic lyrics and the other lyrics are usually nature related, like winter themes ( At the Heart Of Winter By Immotral is an example of this), with high shrieked vocals and fast simplistic guitars usually tremelo pick part chords, with repetitive simple drums, unlike death metal which is mostly low growls, really heavily detuned guitars, and quite technical playing, with complex drumming.
Black Metal bands: Immortal, Wolven Ancestry(from Sudbury, Ontario) Darkthrone, Mayhem, 1349, Belphegor and many others 
Death Metal bands: Cannibal Corpse, Death, Bloodbath, Decapitated, Deicide, Kataklysm, Nile.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Requiem said:


> "27. Black Metal see Death Metal and add in Neo-Nazi style hate | ... *no*)"
> 
> Black metal is NOT neo-nazi, there are a few nazi bands, but there are a few nazi bands in most genres, Black metal is mostly Satanic lyrics and the other lyrics are usually nature related, like winter themes ( At the Heart Of Winter By Immotral is an example of this), with high shrieked vocals and fast simplistic guitars usually tremelo pick part chords, with repetitive simple drums, unlike death metal which is mostly low growls, really heavily detuned guitars, and quite technical playing, with complex drumming.
> Black Metal bands: Immortal, Wolven Ancestry(from Sudbury, Ontario) Darkthrone, Mayhem, 1349, Belphegor and many others
> Death Metal bands: Cannibal Corpse, Death, Bloodbath, Decapitated, Deicide, Kataklysm, Nile.



If this is the case today then it is a case of things changing. I was involved in a VERY long discussion on metal a few years ago over this genera and at that time it was mostly centered around a lot of hate filled lyrics. That was a hella time I can say >.< that has put me off this vain of music in its entirety.


----------



## Requiem (Nov 12, 2009)

Well the most well known of the early (late 80-early 90's) black metal bands: Mayhem, Darkthrone, Burzum, didnt really have hate filled lyrics, most of Mayhems early stuff was death and suicide and stuff like that, while Darkthrone was a bit of satanic lyricism along with sort of folklore stuff and nature related stuff (Land of Frost, off of there first demo in '88), while Burzum was typically Folklore, paganism, and Lord Of the Rings stuff ( for example :The Crying Orc) lol Varg Vikerness (the guy behind burzum) took the name Burzum from an orc translation, Burzum means darkness in Orc. There probably was some hate filled stuff, probably directed at religion, considering the church burnings, and other activities that went on during that time, but the big 3 didnt really have hate filled lyrics. Death metal on the other hand has quite hate filled lyrics, usually centered around murders, and torturing someone, its a more hate filled genre lyrically, the guys in the bands are nice people they just love the shock factor of the lyrics.


----------

